# GRRNT's Little "Miracle"



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

As one of the people behind our rescue's newsletter I get a lot of great rescue stories to feature. Here is one I just put into the summer issue that will go out to our members within the month. 

Their former owner recently released one-year-old expectant mother Sophia and her one-year-old male companion Winston to a suburban animal shelter.
Sophia went into premature labor her first night at the shelter and gave birth to a litter of seven. Each of the puppies tragically fell into an air conditioning grate drain in the floor of the dog kennel and one tiny male miraculously survived while the others succumbed to hypothermia. In order to provide Sophia and her litter with lifesaving emergency veterinary care the shelter released the dogs to GRRNT later the next afternoon after some of the pups had either died or were close to death. Because it was a miracle the tiny puppy survived he was named Miracle. For the first week a GRRNT volunteer tube fed Miracle around the clock because he did not have sucking ability. He was so tiny he was weighed on a bird scale. Sophia’s food was also supplemented with nutritious extras including boiled chicken, sweet potato puree and low-sodium chicken broth, to help her regain her strength for nursing her
puppy. Another GRRNT volunteer made sure Sophie had these homemade foods. Today Sophia and Miracle are healthy and happy. All three dogs will be altered before adopted into new loving homes that have gone through
GRRNT's adoption screening process.


Here is a photo of Sophie with her tiny Miracle:


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Miracles...
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG - I'd give just about anything to be the adopter for this "Miracle" pup. If possible could you keep us up to date on how he does? Maybe steer whoever adopts him to GRF so that all of us can keep tabs on him? He's gonna be something special - I guarantee it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG..........I'm in love with Sophie. What a tragic turned heart warming story. Yes, I hope we can keep track of this beautiful duo.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That is such a happy picture. Please keep us updated on how the story evolves, maybe you could even recommend this place to whomever will adopt these gorgeous Goldens.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Bless their little Golden hearts! Thank God for those wonderful volunteers who have helped little Miracle thrive. It would be great to be able to follow this story so we can see them all in their new loving homes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful story!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I will try my best to contact the eventual adopters of Sophie, Miracle and the baby daddy Winston to see if we can get them on the forum to share photos. We've got a way to go before adoption, and no doubt there are already people on the list for all. The latest report is everyone is doing fine and Sophie really loves her baby Miracle.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweet baby.... I love that picture.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

awww that is a really sweet pic....


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Aww, Little Miracle & Mom are just beautiful! I agree Miracle is definitely going to be something special!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What happened to the litter of babies just makes me so angry. It truly is a miracle this one tiny boy survived, and the foster mom who tube fed him is an angel.

I wish you could adopt him Steve, he certainly deserves a home like yours after the way his life started.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a sweet and sad story. That picture just shows her love that she has for Miracle.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful picture. I hope little Miracle grows up to be a big, strong boy. His mom certainly does love him. I'm so sorry for those who never got the chance to grow up. What kind of place would put a pregnant dog someplace where her pups could be in danger???


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww... tears are leaking out my eyes... what a touching story... would love to hear more.


----------

